# End BSL petition



## Cain's Mom

Not sure if anyone has see this. A petition to end BSL. They still need 20,000 signatures by the 18th!

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...-united-states-america-federal-level/d1WR0qcl

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

